# Power Bars - how do you wrap yours?



## Leadlegs (8 Sep 2008)

On long rides I like to take a few pieces of Power Bar along with me, and keep them handy. I find that cutting a bar into four gives nice mouth sized chunks. However, I’m struggling to find a good way to wrap them up. The original wrapper sticks like glue and tin foil isn’t much easier to get off. This means that I inevitably have to stop to unwrap and eat my snack.

Has anyone found a good way of wrapping Power Bars so that they can *easily* be unwrapped while on the move?


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Sep 2008)

greased proof paper?


----------



## mondobongo (8 Sep 2008)

I take flapjack wrapped in foil, but only loosely wrap it it cover bar and then one fold at either end. Have no problems then getting at it on the go.


----------



## jasper (8 Sep 2008)

I stick the chunks on my top tube so they are accessible when needed. I just regard any flies that stick to them as extra protein lol


----------



## Leadlegs (9 Sep 2008)

Mr Mag00, I'll give greased proof paper a go and see how it copes with the inherent stickiness of Power Bars.

Mondobongo, I guess flap jack isn't as sticky as Power Bars.

Jasper, I like the way you think. If you stick them on the front of your handlebars you will probably get even more flies.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Sep 2008)

i often take bite sized bits of flapjack in a small sandwich bag, which i keep in a jersey pocket. i usually cut the height of the bag down so it doesn't stick out and get in the way when i need to get to the goodies.


----------



## Leadlegs (6 Dec 2008)

I'm coming back to this to give a bit of an update.

I've tried various methods of wrapping chunks of Power Bars but the one that seems to be working the best is to wrap them in pieces of wafer paper (rice paper would probably do the same job).

I cut the paper to size, wrap it around the PB and run the slightest touch of water across the papers' overlap. It dries almost instantly and seals the paper in place.

As wafer paper is edible I don't need to unwrap anything.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Dec 2008)

Very ingenious!


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 Dec 2008)

brilliant!


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Dec 2008)

I just eat my jelly babies out of their packet...


----------



## jimboalee (8 Dec 2008)

I don't take food with me and don't eat while riding. Water yes.

Audax randos are so leisurely, I can buy something at the controls.

Even the long 70km string between Stratford u Avon and Measham on the Midland Mesh is ridden non-stop. (except for junctions ).


----------



## BentMikey (9 Dec 2008)

The classic long distance food is Soreen malt loaf - very tasty. If you re-wrap in clingfilm though, the chances are that someone will think you're eating a shrink-wrapped turd.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Dec 2008)

BentMikey said:


> The classic long distance food is Soreen malt loaf - very tasty. If you re-wrap in clingfilm though, the chances are that someone will think you're eating a shrink-wrapped turd.




Thanks for that enduring image.


----------



## jay clock (10 Dec 2008)

A top tube bag triathlon stylee could be a useful item. I use one in tri events and now would not be without on longer rides of any type - see here for an example http://www.primera-bournemouth.co.uk/Template.aspx?prodID=3775


----------



## mr-marty-martin (25 Dec 2008)

if you are wanting to seperate the bars into bite size peices (good idea by the way) i dont see the problem with tinfoil, its not that hard to get of at all while doing a none hander on the flat sections...


----------

